# How many of you are planning to start your career with Infosys?



## manan (May 31, 2011)

For every IT graduate, working with Infosys is like a dream come true. How many of you are planning to start your career with Infosys? Meet more Infoscions at facebookdotcom/infosysindia


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

not me.


----------



## gagan007 (May 31, 2011)

Is that a choice? I think it takes more than what you plan to take up a job in any software company, specially for freshers. There is a selection criteria, tests, interviews, group discussions etc.

Anyways, Infosys would the last company I will ever work in (Wipro wins the penultimate position). Reason being work ethics and environment. Not to dishearten you but the HR policies in Infosys need serious introspection. On probation you need to check in (swipe your access card) before 8:30 otherwise there is some kind of penalty. Swipe out, also, should be after 6:30 or some stated time. What in the world is that? Now, when everyone is going towards flexible working hours, they are actually heading back. In 2009, during recession they degraded position/pays of many employees (I think that policy is now revoked). I think that was really insulting. These are the two things which I know for sure but there are many other incidents which I "heard" that totally lost my confidence in that organization.

If you get a chance to work in companies like Capgemini, HP, IBM, Accenture, Deloitte etc. you will feel that work is not work anymore but fun (not in actual sense but yes you get the picture).


----------



## xtremevicky (May 31, 2011)

That Probation period of Infosys pwns every companies training left right and centre.

Infi training = Accenture + Wipro + TCS + ( N Companies ) you can think of. Start with infi is one of the best thing that can happen to you. Just 5 months of work and you can enjoy a lot .


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

Oh  . ..I was rejected in Infy Last Round (HR)....so cant think of it as startup point


----------



## gagan007 (May 31, 2011)

@xtremevicky709: Again, I did not talk about what I didn't know but as "pwn" thing you have used so let me tell you that not so long ago Accenture used to conduct GreenField training which used to be regressive in its own way and there was a demand for those freshers who have gone through that training (now they have started sending their representatives to colleges directly for cost cutting I guess).

About TCS training, many of my friends have taken it and none of them gave any kind of negative feedback so I wonder why it would be any inferior to training provided in Infosys.


----------



## Baker (May 31, 2011)

what i will suggest all for try to get in to some product based companies rather than the service companies like wipro,infi,ctc,tcs,accenture..etc....

the technical exposure that u will get from product based companies cant be compared with service companies....


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

Baker said:


> what i will suggest all for try to get in to some product based companies rather than the service companies like wipro,infi,ctc,tcs,accenture..etc....
> 
> *the technical exposure that u will get from product based companies cant be compared with service companies*....



Exactly.

Infy training is not the one that everyone is exaggerating about. It is like other companies, but when it comes to freshers, they drilled down their skills to the core and get the best out of him, while the trainee has to go through some intense training which he don't need at later stage. I even heard that they used to have test's in Maths and Chemistry or Physics (I don't know whether it' s true or not but my GF's friend used to say so).

Also AFAIK CTS, TCS, Accenture has class work environment compared to Infii and still can't believe why people going after infii like this blindly. Certainly, i will not choose infii as a choice if i am going to start my career.

These are all my views and no offense meant.


----------



## gagan007 (May 31, 2011)

@Baker: Well one of my friends (same college, same branch, same batch) started his career with Adobe (he is in Amazon now). He writes code and compiles it into programs which I do in my organization. They follow software development life cycle, so do I. I do not know what difference does it make to be in product/service based company. I mean seriously, please let me know here, I may be ignorant. One thing for sure is he gets fatter package than me 

But according to one news yesterday, Infosys is foraying into developing products of their own. So that might be a plus point for people joining there (in your opinion).


----------



## Baker (May 31, 2011)

ok... let me tell u from my Experince from Both sides

the projects that getting for the service companies from other core companies.. it can be finance,telecom,embeded ,automobile...etc  , all these core companies wont outsource their core work  , they will only transfer their maintainance projects to service companies so that these companies will maintain at low cost...  [there are exception are there but it is very less]

But in product based companies.... all their products will be having huge competitors , in order to compete with those , they need to update with latest technology as well latest market trend... so obviously those products will have more challenges interms of technology as well schedule.... so basically those who are working in product based companies will be knowing what is happening in current market as well as technoology corresponding to their domain

so from my exp there is huge diff in quality of work between both sides..  this is from my own experince....

and finally pay wise.... product based companies will have the edge...

it is just my view.. please feel to disagree...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @Baker: Well one of my friends (same college, same branch, same batch) started his career with Adobe (he is in Amazon now). He writes code and compiles it into programs which I do in my organization. They follow software development life cycle, so do I. I do not know what difference does it make to be in product/service based company. I mean seriously, please let me know here, I may be ignorant. One thing for sure is he gets fatter package than me
> 
> But according to one news yesterday, Infosys is foraying into developing products of their own. So that might be a plus point for people joining there (in your opinion).



Product Based Company : Intense Research about the concept and so one will do very advanced concepts in simple way without knowing that he is doing an advanced code.(Here the term depends on person to person)

Service Based Company : Same code what he did in 1 day, they will give you three days or more.

I here compare the persons with same qualification and ability, but in product based companies, learning curve is steep but in service based companies, it is less. Even a guy in my room used to struggle when he had to write the DB values to XML and he was like "Can you help me? I have only 2 weeks to finish this" and I finally ended up helping him.

To keep up with other products, you need to learn everyday and implement it. This way you learn till you die.... 

It was just one scenario. May be Baker will explain this well...


----------



## Baker (May 31, 2011)

well said furious_gamer....

one more point here need to add is..  

for eg: suppose a service company has got requirement from their client and the client will paying the service company for doing the same on schedule , So the priority of the service company is to match with client requiremet ASAP and deliver and get the payment and be happy , here they dont want to think beyond like if we add one more feature this will be having some benefits or not... because they are paying for X requirment and we doing X requirements.....


But in product based companies we are not creating product for particular clients.. we have to create a product that is generic and can be used by X number of customers , and here intially we may come up wit some X features but any of employee found one more feature that can be a benifit to customer we will develop the new feature along with Base feature... here there is always a scope for innovation...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

Yes, product based companies  welcome such innovations from employees and even they encourage employees by giving some awards/incentives/prizes. But service based companies, even if you have a idea, your higher authority will simply say "Do what you are assigned with?" or if he thinks you are smart, he'll simply reject it w.o giving any reasons. (Some excpetional companies are there, but not all companies are good in hearing opinion from employees to improve product).


----------



## gagan007 (May 31, 2011)

Yes I agree to those points, but innovation is no one's to keep. It comes out in many ways from the least expected places too. Keeping philosophy aside, it is the nature of assignment/business, already explained beautifully by you, which decides the final deliverable. But still, yes there is no (or very less) scope of innovation in services based industries.

About learning curve, well you will find fools everywhere. I have seen many people who can't speak English properly and are still send to other countries to represent a team. But no organization restricts itself in upgrading their employees, tools, infrastructure etc. My team works on Visual Studio 2010, MOSS 2010, SQL Server 2008, WCF etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> Yes I agree to those points, but innovation is no one's to keep. It comes out in many ways from the least expected places too. Keeping philosophy aside, it is the nature of assignment/business, already explained beautifully by you, which decides the final deliverable. But still, yes there is no (or very less) scope of innovation in services based industries.



Well, it's just one of key point why i always choosing product based companies. I just don't want to sit idle in office doing just routine work all day.



gagan007 said:


> About learning curve, well you will find fools everywhere. I have seen many people who can't speak English properly and are still send to other countries to represent a team. But no organization restricts itself in upgrading their employees, tools, infrastructure etc. My team works on Visual Studio 2010, MOSS 2010, SQL Server 2008, WCF etc.



Can accept the fact that fools are everywhere, but in SBC, you can even see a guy who doesn't know anything about the product can carry a slide with him and explain abt the deliverable. But in PBC, the guy who topped and managed the product DEV will only explain and only can able to explain. No one can easily study about product as a whole. I see it practically here and saying it purely from my experience.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

I get candidates to interview from Infy at times. Most crib about the training, and long bench..!


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

asingh said:


> I get candidates to interview from Infy at times. Most crib about the training, and long bench..!



my friend was in bench for 8 months and finally got into support project and till today she didn't get a chance to get into development. May be infii likes to keep their employees in bench for a year to show how hard it is to sit idle doing nothing....


----------



## Baker (May 31, 2011)

and one more fact here is if you take the finest Product based companies such as intel,cisco,mcafee,novell,huawei,ericssion,nokia.... the work they are assigning to Indian R&D is still not that great stuff when we compare to their Home R&D center....


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2011)

^^ All in all, both companies have their own merits and de-merits and it's upto the candidate to choose what he needs.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 31, 2011)

Does having a Masters degree add up any extra incentive or preference during job selection?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> @xtremevicky709: Again, I did not talk about what I didn't know but as "pwn" thing you have used so let me tell you that not so long ago Accenture used to conduct GreenField training which used to be regressive in its own way and there was a demand for those freshers who have gone through that training (now they have started sending their representatives to colleges directly for cost cutting I guess).
> 
> About TCS training, many of my friends have taken it and none of them gave any kind of negative feedback so I wonder why it would be any inferior to training provided in Infosys.



Infi training is the best in India . Which IT company do you work in ? 



Baker said:


> what i will suggest all for try to get in to some product based companies rather than the service companies like wipro,infi,ctc,tcs,accenture..etc....
> 
> the technical exposure that u will get from product based companies cant be compared with service companies....



That is not technical exposure . That is Functional exposure . I can write an essay on it and both are equally important once you cross 4 years .

I can give feedback and ground reality on all training's . Just answer my question !


----------



## eggman (Jun 1, 2011)

I work in a Product Based company(SAP). And I gotta say, work is funnnnnnnnn....and super challenging.

The procedure in our company and Infy (from what I have heard) is totally opposite. 
We had 1-month training for basic of ABAP (the platform SAP mainly uses ) in the beginning and after that I(and few other freshers) were directly been put to the main product development.

The product was developed on an entirely different platform and there was no formal training given for it except for few hours of video sessions.
And the product was a critical and huge financial deal. Company had put lot of money on it and the success of product was very very critical to us. On top of that, we had to develop (and still have to  ) quite complex requirement with not much guidance available ( because it's a closed platform ) except the one we get from our fellow co-workers.

Point being, the amount of trust a company like mine put on their employee makes us feel special, like we are a integral part of the company. With that kind of trust and amazing work environment they provide ,love and loyalty towards the company automatically grows .With that performance of an employee is bound to be good.

P.S. I can go to office at 12 and return at 5 in casuals and slippers and no one will bother . That alone makes me happy that I'm not in infy (or any other service based company , except perhaps Deloitte ) .


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

SAP are a exception .

SAP , Google , Intel , Google are just exceptions . We are talking about IT companies . If you manage to get into a Product Based Company then dont think twice !


----------



## asingh (Jun 1, 2011)

eggman said:


> I work in a Product Based company(SAP). And I gotta say, work is funnnnnnnnn....and super challenging.
> 
> The procedure in our company and Infy (from what I have heard) is totally opposite.
> We had 1-month training for basic of ABAP (the platform SAP mainly uses ) in the beginning and after that I(and few other freshers) were directly been put to the main product development.
> ...



Really nice experience. Thanks for sharing. And a salute to your company.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

eggman said:


> P.S. I can go to office at 12 and return at 5 in casuals and slippers and no one will bother . That alone makes me happy that I'm not in infy (or any other service based company , except perhaps Deloitte ) .



One of the things i like about my company. Oh, man, no need to go in freaking formals everyday and i love SLIPPERS and CASUAL shoes... . Only time we've been in formals is, if there is any product demo/client interaction, which is not quite very frequent....


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am going little offtopic, but ever wondered why is the need for all professionals to follow respective dress codes? Like lawyers wearing the black, policemen wearing khaki, doctors in white.

Yes, we have a strict dress code in my organization and maybe that's why I am saying this. But then again, I have seen people abusing the leniency on Fridays. Girls wearing skirts, boys in torn jeans looks more like a party than workplace! You let people follow their own mind and they will make you go nuts.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I am going little offtopic, but ever wondered why is the need for all professionals to follow respective dress codes? Like lawyers wearing the black, policemen wearing khaki, doctors in white.
> 
> Yes, we have a strict dress code in my organization and maybe that's why I am saying this. But then again, I have seen people abusing the leniency on Fridays. *Girls wearing skirts, boys in torn jeans looks more like a party than workplace! You let people follow their own mind and they will make you go nuts.*



Nope. It's because they were allowed to wear casuals only one day and that'll make them go nuts. Otherwise in my office i wear jeans/T's/casual shirts everyday and others also but still we work at our comfort. No way it'll look like a party place.

Simple thing is, let the employee feel like home and make him comfort and he'll work for sure.


----------



## Baker (Jun 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> One of the things i like about my company. Oh, man, no need to go in freaking formals everyday and i love SLIPPERS and CASUAL shoes... . Only time we've been in formals is, if there is any product demo/client interaction, which is not quite very frequent....



exactly mostly i will come with my slippers to office... and no one cares abt that also.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2011)

Well Product Based Company gives a deep hike as compared to Service based company....

also in Service Based Company there is time constraint in projects which is not so in Product based  



eggman said:


> P.S. I can go to office at 12 and return at 5 in *casuals and slippers and no one will bother *. That alone makes me happy that I'm not in infy (or any other service based company , except perhaps Deloitte ) .



I hope u dont go in boxers


----------



## Garbage (Jun 1, 2011)

I have worked in 2 BIG IT companies. TCS and Accenture.

I joined TCS as fresher. And we had almost 5 months training in Chennai.

In my personal opinion, it was AWESOME. We got to learn many new things, which not even universities teach. You won't believe but we got training in Haskell along with Java and .Net. I don't think any IT company would train the candidates in functional programming languages even if they don't have projects in that. Our trainer made it very clear that this is just to make your (programming) thinking more clearer. We may or may not get chance to work on Haskell. They taught us "real world" applications of the algorithms which we learn in college. Some of us get trained on Ruby on Rails as well. Oh god, those were the days of learning. 

Recently I joined Accenture. And I like Accenture as well.

Both these companies don't have FIXED working hours. Fixed as in, they don't *literally* count and penalize your working hours.

Disclaimer: These views are my personal. My employers have nothing to do with my post.


----------



## Baker (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ good to hear that you enjoying ur job..... at the end of the day  that matters a lot


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2011)

eggman said:


> I work in a Product Based company(SAP). And I gotta say, work is funnnnnnnnn....and super challenging.
> 
> The procedure in our company and Infy (from what I have heard) is totally opposite.
> We had 1-month training for basic of ABAP (the platform SAP mainly uses ) in the beginning and after that I(and few other freshers) were directly been put to the main product development.
> ...



same here buddy.......i too enjoy working in my company...and the advantage being its a startup.........


----------



## manan (Jun 6, 2011)

I logged into this forum after a week and see a huge trail of discussion on my simple question - whether you would like to join Infosys as your first. It's really great to read all of yours opinion and experience. Of what you like about infy and what you don't. Career wise you may have different differences in views about Infosys, but i hope all of us will agree to the point that companies like Infosys, TCS, Wipro etc. have given a reputation to India of being a tech wizard. 

You may also like to read this article that I found on a Facebook page about Infosys: 
How Infosys is contributing to the India's growth story? | Facebook

Here are some data from this article that you will love:

Infoscions contribute about 8.36% to the GDP of India
Infoscions contribute 8.89% to the total tax kitty 
Infoscions have a 0.55% share in the total voter count of India

This is not just about Infosys. It can also be about the other IT giants as well.


----------



## manan (Jun 7, 2011)

I certainly agree with you about the training thing. and as our parents would have told - if some hard work can pave a way for your future, you shouldn't back from it. 



xtremevicky709 said:


> That Probation period of Infosys pwns every companies training left right and centre.
> 
> Infi training = Accenture + Wipro + TCS + ( N Companies ) you can think of. Start with infi is one of the best thing that can happen to you. Just 5 months of work and you can enjoy a lot .


----------



## manan (Jun 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh  . ..I was rejected in Infy Last Round (HR)....so cant think of it as startup point



hmm interesting reply. try again. maybe you are lucky this time


----------

